# Hoga or Rock



## BigFishAddict (Feb 25, 2012)

Looking to wet a line tomorrow. Would I be better off in the rock or the hoga?


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

BigFishAddict said:


> Looking to wet a line tomorrow. Would I be better off in the rock or the hoga?



Rain is in the forecast so watchh the gauges. Rocky would be a good choice it's a Tuesday so not much pressure. Heading down now for an hour or so let you know how it goes.

Ended up with 3 hookups landed one. In an hour and a half on the rock.


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

ztkaz said:


> Rain is in the forecast so watchh the gauges. Rocky would be a good choice it's a Tuesday so not much pressure. Heading down now for an hour or so let you know how it goes.
> 
> Ended up with 3 hookups landed one. In an hour and a half on the rock.


Were you more upstream or downstream. I fished some holes like crazy today and nothing.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

mischif said:


> Were you more upstream or downstream. I fished some holes like crazy today and nothing.



Upstream. All three came right as it was almost completely dark. In a matter of 20 minutes. I fished a hole and came back and they just turned on. I was a bit upstream but not to far.


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

ztkaz said:


> Upstream. All three came right as it was almost completely dark. In a matter of 20 minutes. I fished a hole and came back and they just turned on. I was a bit upstream but not to far.


Nice! I fished from 11:30 till the rain started. Looks like I should've held off till later today. Good job zt.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Josh let's do the rock Friday morning!


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Flows are still good!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

As of today (Tuesday) at noon -
Cuyahoga is blown and still rising, won't fish til at least the weekend, if that.
Rocky is at 560 cfs and rising, not sure how fast that will come down though.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

creekcrawler said:


> As of today (Tuesday) at noon -
> Cuyahoga is blown and still rising, won't fish til at least the weekend, if that.
> Rocky is at 560 cfs and rising, not sure how fast that will come down though.



Rocky was sitting at 450 for awhile. Thought it would stay there but I was wrong. If it doesn't rise over 700 I'll be out there after work


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Rocky was blown out this morning. 2ft higher than normal. Chocolate milk water


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

MogadoreRez87 said:


> Rocky was blown out this morning. 2ft higher than normal. Chocolate milk water


Hey now there are some guys on here that consistently spank them in mud lol


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

MogadoreRez87 said:


> Rocky was blown out this morning. 2ft higher than normal. Chocolate milk water



You call 400 CFs blown out?


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

The rock is over 1,000 cfs as of Wednesday morning. Grand over 3,000 cfs.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

Finally a much needed spike! Most rivers and feeders will be looking good by Friday into the weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Heading to the rocky. Checked it out after work. It's muddy but it isn't as bad as I thought it would be. Maybe I'll get lucky! I've caught steel in worse.


----------



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

ztkaz said:


> Heading to the rocky. Checked it out after work. It's muddy but it isn't as bad as I thought it would be. Maybe I'll get lucky! I've caught steel in worse.


How did you do?


----------



## MogadoreRez87 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey Im new to steelhead fishing. Cut me some slack


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> Hey Im new to steelhead fishing. Cut me some slack


I saw nothing wrong with your statement. When someone says "chocolate milk",
I know to stay home.

This is the steelhead section though. No matter what you say, someone must disagree with you, lol.


----------



## adamrichard (Oct 8, 2014)

I say stick with the Rock. Plenty of great spots to fish and it usually clears up relatively quickly. Just be mindful of the crowds. If some guy is there but you think the hole is big enough, ASK if you can join. If you're cool, they'll usually be cool, too. Just be courteous, help out and show respect.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

creekcrawler said:


> This is the steelhead section though. No matter what you say, someone must disagree with you, lol.


That's not true, I agree with everything!


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Rocky is at 257 right now, in my opinion it will be absolutely perfect tomorrow. Kind of off-color, great flow you're only problem might be leaves.... I'd kill for a day off work to have fished it today or tomorrow!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

Heading the to rock in the morning. If anyone wants to fish with a new fly guy let me know.


----------

